# How much is a spoo supposed to drink?



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had my 15 m/o spoo for six days, and the transition has been pretty quick. The only thing is that I'm concerned about her water intake. She drinks, just not that much. She's on the smaller side, at 21 inches and 39 pounds. It's been a struggle to get her to potty outside on a leash, but she's making progress with the pooping, but she only pees once a day. Maybe she's not drinking because she is a shy about urinating? Maybe I should just give her some more time to adjust? Her vet says she's perfectly healthy. 

My shih tzu drank out of a bottle, so it was easier to see how much he drank. Does anyone give their spoo water in a bottle, or are they too big for this? 

The reason I posted this in the food section is because I wanted to inquire about different types of water. She's eating Nature's Variety raw, which she loves. Her breeder said that she drank well water, so maybe she doesn't like the city water (filtered)? Should I try distilled or bottled water? I'd rather not have to buy her Fiji or Evian, lol  I'm just over-concerned, even though she seems perfectly fine.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but raw includes more water than kibble, so your dog may not need to drink as much extra water. Outside temperature and exercise will also affect water consumption, as you know. 

As far as urinating/pooing, our new rescue mutt didn't go very often when we first got her, but is better now. I think they just need to settle in and feel comfortable. Going to the bathroom puts them in a vunerable position, and they may be nervous about exposing themselves at first.

Any dog can use a water bottle, as long as it's the appropriate size for the dog. Tapp water should be fine, as long as it's from a city source. If it's well water, I'd get bottled (no designer water needed - lol!). I use water from my refrigerator's in-door water source, since it's filtered. I have cream and white dogs, which tend to show stains under their eyes. The filtered water sometimes helps with that.


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah, that makes a lot of sense that raw would have more water. I just noticed that she's coming into heat, so maybe that's why she's hesitant about exposing herself in public as well?

Also, another food question - I've been giving her Nature's Variety bison and venison, and tried duck yesterday. She had some serious runs! Could it be because of a higher fat content with duck? At any rate, I don't want to give her any more of the duck to find out.


----------

